# What are you top 10 favorite bands/artists?



## friendly80sfan

1. U2
2. Jason Castro
3. Supertramp
4. Billy Joel
5. Enya
6. Sixpence None The Richer
7. John Denver
8. Gordon Lightfoot
9. Regina Spektor
10. John Foreman
It was a hard choice. I love so many other bands and singers.


----------



## blkrbt

I had to narrow it down by at least two full albums that I love (every song) *unless they only made one album and broke up. I might even come back to add fav. albums of each artist. I'm a bit lazy right now though.
.Radiohead
.Joanna Newsom
.Refused*
.Sigur Ros
.Midlake
.M83
.Pulp
.Portishead
.Death from Above 1979*
.Dark Dark Dark
.Blonde Redhead

(yea i know it's 11, I hate it when people go over too but damn it's hard so f'off)


----------



## EnigmaMTC

1. Evanescence
2. Silverstein
3. Jamie's Elsewhere
4. We Are the Fallen
5. Sum 41
6. Within Temptation
7. A Day to Remember
8. Zebrahead
9. RED
10. Burden of A Day


----------



## Talee_eh

Evanescence
Within Temptation
Apocalyptica
Marylin Manson
Coldplay
Archive
Nightwish
Therion
After Forever
We are the fallen


----------



## AussieChick

Too many to mention and my taste in music is very eclectic ranging from classical all the way to country.I will try to base my top 10 from a range of these but in no particular order

Adele
Sarah McLachlan
Michael Buble
Patrizio Buanne
Beethoven
Johnny Cash
Blondie
Toby Keith
Reba McEntire
Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## runnerveran

Regina Spektor
Jason Yang
Jason Mraz
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Ben Folds
Arcade Fire


I'll think of the other four later


----------



## Hollow Man

The Posies
Maritime
Sebadoh
Red House Painters
The Magnetic Fields
Sonic Youth
Joan of Arc
Big Star
Joni Mitchell
Bob Dylan


----------



## Abx

I liked to listen some of classical music and any kind of music as long as it sounds good.


----------



## Abx

Abx said:


> I liked to listen some of classical music and any kind of music as long as it sounds good.


I can't edit my post...
There is no specific band nor artist.


----------



## Toska

Sonic Youth
Portishead
My Bloody Valentine
PJ Harvey
Dresden Dolls
The Go! Team
Metric
Mujuice
Rumskib
Rasputina

In no particular order :>


----------



## MoonlitWinter

1. Creature Feature
2. Nightwish
3. Cruxshadows
4. Epica
5. VNV Nation
6. Eyeshine
7. Depeche Mode
8. Three Days Grace
9. Emilie Autumn
10. Johnny Cash


----------



## Brian1

Classic Rock

1.Beatles
2. Pink Floyd (from Syd Barrett years all the way to Roger Waters exit though I'm glad the three went on witout him, cause he has such an ego.)
3. Led Zeppelin
4. The Who
5. Fleetwood Mac
6. Talking Heads
7. The Cars
8. Nirvana
9. Heart
10. David Bowie

Good runners up

1. America
2. Elton John
3.R.E.M.
4. U2
5. Living Colour
6. Patti Smith
7. Manfred Mann
8. Jimi Hendrix
9.Elliott Smith
10. Ammie Mann

Contemporary
1. Weezer
2. Radiohead
3. Franz Ferdinand.
4. Amy Winehouse
5. Adele 
6. The White Stripes
7. Brian Jonestown Massacre
8. Dandy Warhols
9. Crash Test Dummies
10. Dave Matthews Band

I'm getting into Jazz too, and I like mostly John Coltrane and Miles Davis.


----------



## swearonjagger

these are in no order, and there's so much more I listen to! 
The Who
The Jam
Oasis
The Stone Roses
The Clash
The Smiths
the Ramones
the Creation
the Horrors
Led Zeppelin


----------



## LotusBlossom

1. My Dying Bride
2. Opeth
3. Tori Amos
4. Angra
5. Marilyn Manson
6. Edguy
7. VNV Nation
8. (old) Cradle of Filth
9. A. R. Rahman
10. Krishna Das (really into him right now )


----------



## Emily Riddle

1. Barry Manilow
2. Air Supply
3. Carpenters
4. Michael Jackson
5. My Chemical Romance
6. OPM (Original Pilipino Music) artists
7. Yiruma
8. Ludwig van Beethoven
9. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
10. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## strangely

In no specific order:


interpol
tv on the radio
pixies
modest mouse
rites of spring
cat power
the smiths
fugazi
joy division
sonic youth


----------



## Moon_Child

1. Björk
2. Placebo
3. White Stripes
4. Yeah Yeah Yeahs
5. The Dead Weather
6. The Kills
7. Gorillaz
8. No Doubt
9. Pink Floyd
10. System of A Down


----------



## Waynetta180

1. Dir en grey
2. Kagerou / the studs (same singer, similar)
3. Rentrer en soi
4. the GazettE
5. Nega (rock band not rap)
6. Staind
7. Linkin park
8. Stone Sour
9. Alice in chains
10. Deftones

Hard to pick in order. 6 to 10 were all my fave at one point. Order doesn't really matter with these ones anymore, still love them. I was obsessed with linkin park the most though.
I also love ACIDMAN, Sevendust, Breed77, Buck-Tick, L'eprica, Fujifabric, Vidoll, Jeff Buckley, Slipknot, Girugamesh, Seether, Alter bridge, SATSUKI(ex-Rentrer en soi) Jui(ex-Vidoll)


----------



## koalaroo

In no particular order:

- Queen
- Alice in Chains
- Amy Winehouse
- Soundgarden 
- Muse
- Billy Joel
- Radiohead
- Tool
- Adele
- Fairuz


----------



## sameer6

Always will be this 2 artists...
1. Michael Jackson
2. Seal


----------



## kiskadee

1. Starflyer 59
2. mewithoutYou
3. Project 86
4. Joy Electric
5. Five Iron Frenzy

Not sure about the other five, so I'll just list some of the candidates for those slots. I like all of these about equally:

Blindside
The Crossing
Keith Green
David Meece
Michael Card
Bon Voyage
Petra
Sixpence None the Richer
Cool Hand Luke


----------



## MyName

Definite top four in their definite order-
1.Radiohead
2.The Beatles
3.The Rolling Stones
4.Blur

Six other acts, unranked
Arcade Fire
Dinosaur Jr.
Elvis Costello and his various backing bands
Ramones
Sonic Youth
Queen

I don't rate classical/jazz on the same scale as pop and rock music, so that would be a seprate list, and I'm not really enough of an authority to feel good about making one.


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Top 10 Bands:

1) Slayer
2) Bob Marley
3) Rob Zombie
4) Pink Floyd
5) Overkill
6) Megadeth
7) Metallica
8) Iron Maiden
9) Death
10) KISS


----------



## EMoJination

MGMT
Delphic
Miike Snow
Caribou
Passion Pit (esp when they remix)
The Black Ghosts
PB&J
Empire of the Sun
Hot Chip
Violens

not in order


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I would never say that I have a top-10 favorite bands, but my top 10 most played artists are

Breathe Carolina (2,492 plays) 
Neutral Milk Hotel (946 plays) 
My Bloody Valentine (715 plays) 
Pink Floyd (584 plays) 
Bad Religion (529 plays) 
Death (427 plays) 
Sunny Day Real Estate (424 plays) 
Kanye West (396 plays) 
The Offspring (379 plays) 
The Doors (351 plays)

and my top 8 in the last 7 days are

Pink Floyd (37 plays) 
Eyedea & Abilities (36 plays) 
2Pac (15 plays) 
Cerebral Turbulency (14 plays)
Mitch Hedberg (12 plays) 
Sunny Day Real Estate (10 plays) 
Black Sabbath (9 plays) 
Embassy (8 plays)


----------



## Morrigan Tetch

I rarely listen to more than two songs coming from the same artist, so it's difficult to say if I even have a single favourite band. I suppose I like Oingo Boingo, Panic! At the Disco, Empire of the Sun and the non rap Gorillaz songs. I must listen to classical violins and movie soundtracks, though.


----------



## VenusianMizu

Namie Amuro
BoA
Koda Kumi
Ayumi Hamasaki
TVXQ
Lee Hyori
Inkubus Sukkubus
Within Temptation

/according to my Last.fm


----------



## dizzygirl

Before I start, i like the idea of this thread! Music galore! 
-

Band of Horses
Hadoken
I love you but I have chosen darkness
Big Deal
Birdy
Seawolf
A.A Bondy
Death Cab for Cutie
and i love love love John Mayer and Erin McCarley and Ingrid Michaelson's voices. They have some vocals.


----------



## Captain

1) Waylon Jennings
2) old, Bon Scott era AC/DC
3) old Metallica (Ride The Lightning, best album)
4) Social Distortion (Mike Ness is the man)
5) Kris Kristofferson
6) Pink Floyd (Waters is in the top 3 songwriters for me)
7) Springsteen
8) old Nine Inch Nails
9) The Black Angels
10) old Alice Cooper
11) The Doors


----------



## Captain

Oh, and Blue Oyster Cult. Don't know how I forgot them.


----------



## supersugarcrispy

For myself and in no particular order:

1. Blue Scholars
2. P.O.S.
3. Jack's Mannequin
4. Streetlight Manifesto / B.O.T.A.R.
5. Atmosphere
6. Macklemore
7. Punchline
8. The Gaslight Anthem
9. Rise Against
10. Off With Their Heads

I didn't really see anyone sharing any of my top 10, so maybe someone might find something they like from it.


----------



## Nucky

In no particular order:
1. The Velvet Underground
2. The Fugs
3. Led Zeppelin
4. Os Mutantes
5. Bruce Springsteen
6. Jimi Hendrix
7. Lou Reed
8. Roxy Music
9. David Bowie
10. ABBA


----------



## placeholder

idego said:


> Blur
> Elliott Smith
> Of Montreal
> St. Vincent
> Joanna Newsom
> Metronomy
> Radiohead
> Kate Bush
> The Beatles
> David Bowie
> 
> Those are my top 10 on last.fm anyway. Honourable mention to Debussy as well.


Elliott Smith AND St. Vincent?! Your list makes me smile.


----------



## Sofie

Kind of hard to pick, but:

Mumford & Sons
Florence and the Machine
The Frames
Sufjan Stevens
Murray Gold
Regina Spektor
The Decemberists
The Civil Wars
The Killers
Andrew Belle


----------



## karina7205

Not in order

Nirvana
MGMT
Tokyo Police Club
Arcade Fire
Hollerado
Paper Lions
LOOM
Said The Whale
JEFF The Brotherhood


----------



## Saira

It's hard to choose only 10, but I'll try...

Motorhead
Judas Priest
Saxon
AC/DC
The Exploited
U.K. Subs
Anti-Nowhere League
Lynyrd Skynyrd
The Outlaws
Molly Hatchett


----------



## madferit

1. Pink Floyd
2. Arctic Monkeys
3. The Beatles
4. Oasis
5. Warpaint
6. Neil Young
7. Kasabian
8. Arcade Fire
9. AC/DC
10. Eric Clapton


----------



## caramel_choctop

1. Simon & Garfunkel
2. Nick Drake
3. Don McLean
4. Taylor Swift


----------



## G_o_L_D

*1- JJ Grey & Mofro
2- Poets of the Fall
3- Reel Big Fish
4- Lupe Fiasco
5- Aloe Blacc*
6- The Planet Smashers
7- Mumford & Sons
8- Eric Church
9- Sick Puppies
10- Bruno Mars

Top Five are definites, with the last five kinda toss ups depending on my mood

Props to you also bananacrabs for knowing who Poets of the Fall are!


----------



## Seeker99

1. Tom Milsom
2. Chameleon Circuit
3. Eddplant
4. Eels
5. The Cat Empire
6. Kate Miller-Heidke
7. Coeur de Pirate
8. Frank Sinatra

Can musical casts count?  If so...

9. Rent
10. Wicked


----------



## Frosty

Guided by Voices
The Melvins
Pink Floyd 
Sleater-Kinney
Beck
Cocteau Twins
Star Pimp
Sonic Youth 
X-Ray Spex
Neil Young 
Steely Dan
Melt Banana


----------



## sarek

I find it rather hard to actually rank my favourites but if I had to list my ten most popular in random order:

1. Enigma
2. Secret Garden
3. Moby
4. Dead can Dance
5. Clannad
6. Era
7. Selected classical music, often adagios
8. Robbie Williams, selected songs like 'feel' and 'how do you rate the morning sun'
9. Leonard Cohen
10. War of the worlds music(not the latest movie of course, but the cd with Richard Burton)


----------



## Redline

In no particular order:
Kamelot
Rise Against
Disturbed
Breaking Benjamin
Adele
Mumford & Sons
Santana
Epica
Trapt
Audioslave


----------



## Valdyr

NOT including classical composers:

Agalloch
Opeth
Mono
Gojira
Wolves in the Throne Room
Tenhi
Ulver
Daft Punk
Tiesto
Paul van Dyk

Composers:

Beethoven
Thomas Adès
Béla Bartók
Chopin
Schubert
Debussy
Brahms
Stravinsky
Yuzo Toyama
Ligeti


----------



## HippoHunter94

This has become more concrete in the last few months, so this should be an accurate summation.

1. Death Cab for Cutie
2. Radiohead
3. Bon Iver
4. Arcade Fire
5. Sufjan Stevens
6. Kanye West
7. Pink Floyd
8. The Cure
9. Belle & Sebastian 
10. Fleet Foxes


----------



## jessaywhat

minus the bear 
kurt vile
empire of the sun 
toro y moi
bright eyes
sarah mclachlan
vampire weekend
casiotone for the painfully alone
pogo
daft punk


----------



## madferit

it's lovely to know that so many people appreciate pink floyd...


----------



## Cerebro

GanjaBomb said:


> Let's go!
> 
> 1. Led Zeppelin
> 2. Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 3. Pink Floyd
> 4. A Tribe Called Quest
> 5. Gorillaz
> *6. Hiromi Uehara*
> 7. Steve Vai
> 8. Dream Theater
> 9. Nujabes
> 10. Lupe Fiasco


That's so cool you like Hiromi! She's amazing. I love her stuff with Stanley Clarke and Lenny White. For my final music recital in high school, I actually performed their rendition of Under The Bridge (I play bass).
*
My top 10:*
Incubus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
John Mayer
Stevie Wonder
Darius Rucker
Cee Lo Green
P.O.D.
Victor Wooten
Michael Buble
Dave Matthews Band


----------



## she_sells_seashells

Alice in Chains is my favorite band of all time no matter what genre I may be into.
I also like these bands, in no particular order:
Led Zeppelin, Red Hot Chili Peppers, CCR
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Bruce Springsteen
Tool
Jane's Addiction 
Edguy/Avantasia
King Crimson

I also like Lissie, Theresa Andersson, Seabear, Sahara Hotnights, Peter Bjorn and John, Billie the Vision and the Dancers, Hakan Hellstrom, Pelle Carlberg and Laakso/Markus Krunegard when I want softer poppier music.


----------



## Alpengeist19

1. The Black Dahlia Murder
2. Job For a Cowboy (Their new stuff, none of that deathcore crap)
3. Fleshgod Apocalypse
4. Beneath the Massacre
5. Between the Buried and Me
6. Burning the Masses
7. Beethoven
8. Diskreet
9. Immersed
10. Decapitated


----------



## Paradox1987

Not in order of preference:

1) Led Zeppelin
2) Nirvana
3) Florence + the Machine
4) Laura Marling
5) Ozzy Osbourne
6) Iron Maiden
7) Nero
8) Bob Dylan
9) Stevie Wonder
10) Deadmau5


----------



## SnnyYellow

Regina Spektor
Radiohead
the Beatles
the Shins
the Beatles
Bon Iver
Oasis
the Strokes
Metric
Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toru Okada

This last month according to last.fm (in order of plays):

1. NIN
2. Geomatic
3. Steven Wilson
4. Ulf Soderberg 
5. Il Serpe del Mondo
6. Front Line Assembly
7. Tim Hecker
8. Sephiroth
9. Tamaryn
10. Tool


----------



## Musician6120

Reverend Horton Heat
The Beach Boys
Wayne Hancock
Patsy Cline
Hot Club of Cowtown
Shotgun Party
Chris Isaak
Two Timin' Three/Four
The Carter Family
Tiger Army

I don't listen to them all, all the time, but with the exception of The Beach Boys, I have all the recordings of the others-I think.

It's nice to see the wide variety of taste people have in music.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Radiohead
Aphex Twin
David Bowie
Massive Attack
Björk
Stereolab
The Smiths
Gorillaz
Joy Division
Portishead


----------



## Yellowbird

1.) Nirvana
2.) Dinosaur Jr.
3.) Sonic Youth
4.) Elliott Smith
5.) Bright Eyes
6.) The Microphones
7.) Fleet Foxes
8.) Nick Drake
9.) Bon Iver
10.) Beirut

I listen to a lot of music, so this is hard to answer.


----------



## Theodore

Kate Bush
Talk Talk
Bowie
Hendrix
Cocteau Twins
Joy Division
The Wailers (Bob Marley/Peter Tosh/Bunny Wailer)
Led Zeppelin
New Order
Lal Waterson

GBV, Boards Of Canada, Syd Barrett/Pink Floyd, Bjork, and T. Rex easily could've made the list if there were any room left.


----------



## Diamondeyes

Aerosmith
Guns N Roses
The Beatles
Matthew Ryan
Bryan Adams
Bruce Springsteen
Bob Dylan
Johnny Cash
Hinder
Bob Seger


----------



## Randroth

Not including composers:

1. Nightwish
2. Muse
3. In Flames
4. DevilDriver
5. Nine Inch Nails
6. Queens of the Stone Age
7. August Burns Red
8. Feed Me
9. Pantera
10. Skrillex


----------



## Shahada

I don't like and am bad at picking favorites, but the top ten most played artists on my last.fm are (order from most to least plays):

The Smiths
Cocteau Twins
Burial
Portishead
Muslimgauze
James Blake
Coil
Current 93
Lil' Wayne
Death in June


----------



## Hruberen

The most played artists on my favorites staion of Slacker radio are:
1. My Darkest Days
2. Marilyn Manson
3. Skillet
4. Kid Rock
5. Linkin Park
6. Powerman 5000
7. Korn
8. Theory of a Deadman
9. Avril Lavigne
10. Nickelback

Honorable mention to Dev as well.


----------



## Rinori

1. Enya
2. Koji Kondo
3. Micheal W. Smith
4. Hillsong
5. Le crae
6. Ordinary
7. Darlene Zschech
8. C Lite
9. Akeboshi
10. Outkast


----------



## Beat_Crusader

1. My Chemical Romance
2. Panic! At The Disco
3. Breaking Benjamin
4. Three Days Grace
5. Thousand Foot Krutch
6. Nickelback
7. Rise Against
8. 3 Doors Down
9. The Used
10. Cage The Elephant


----------



## NingenExp

1. Gorillaz
2. Björk
3. Portishead
4. Tujiko Noriko
5. Foals
6. The Mars Volta
7. Beck
8. Wild Beasts
9. CocoRosie
10. Tokyo Jihen / Shiina Ringo

I'm sure I would love Radiohead, but I've not listened whole albums of them (what the hell I am waiting for)
I also think Sigur Ròs is great, but not really my favorite
POLYSICS is great for going monkey

The list is not final, but I think Gorillaz would not be replaced. If I consider myself a fan of someone in particular, it would be of Gorillaz. My first album was Gorillaz.


----------



## Sinistra Manus

1. Tool
2. Pearl Jam
3. Radiohead
4. Eric Clapton
5. The Police & Sting's solo material
6. A Perfect Circle; specifically the album Mer De Noms.
7. Nirvana
8. Linkin Park
9. Red
10. Thomas Bergersen/Two Steps from Hell


----------



## Aku

1. Pink Floyd
2. Porcupine Tree/Steven Wilson
3. Led Zeppelin
4. Opeth
5. Tool
6. Wolfmother
7. The White Stripes
8. Black Sabbath
9. Metallica
10. System of a Down

In no particular order.


----------



## ilphithra

In no particular order:

- Tarja Turunen
- Nightwish (before Tarja left, pretty shitty with that pop singer they got)
- Sisters of Mercy
- Terion
- Incubus Succubus 
- Dead can Dance
- Bauhaus
- Enigma
- Vangelis


----------



## AlteredReality

Rammstein
Eluveitie
Eisbrecher
Five Finger Death Punch
Oomph!
Marilyn Manson
Rob Zombie
Slipknot
Korpiklaani
Apocalyptica

But mostly I just rabidly listen to Rammstein. Blutengel, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Arkona, Turmion Kätilöt, Týr, Volbeat, and System of a Down would be considered as well if I listened to them more often and/or were more familiar with their discography.


----------



## Praesepe

I go through my phases but my top ten artists remain fairly consistent.

*Top Ten* (of all time)

1. Morrissey
2. David Bowie
3. Kate Bush
4. Siouxsie and the Banshees
5. Pet Shop Boys
6. ABBA
7. Leonard Cohen
8. Suede
9. The Smiths
10. Iggy Pop

I was aided by my Last.fm charts, but I didn't strictly rely on the amount of plays each artist had.


----------



## Antipode

I don't ever have a favorite band because I usually only like 1-5 songs for each band and then I don't like the rest, except for one exception. So number 1 will be my favorite band, and the rest will be songs:


10. Horse With No Name - America
09. Move Along - All American Rejects
08. My Immortal - Evanescence 
07. The River - Jet Black Stare
06. How to Save a Life - Fray
05. Do Not Move - David Crowder Band
04. The Adventure - Angels and Airwaves
03. Cooler Than Me - Mike Posner
02. Those Nights - Skillet
01. Linkin Park

I could fill this entire list with 90's-2005 music, since I'm a 90's kid, but I thought I'd keep most of the list modern haha.


----------



## Constant Change

Yes
After Crying
Anglagard
Genesis (Peter Gabriel Era)
Liquid Tension Experiment
The Flower Kings
Locanda Delle Fate
Spock's Beard
Porcupine Tree / Steven Wilson
King Crimson


----------



## Ntuitive

Nirvana
Smashing Pumpkins
Filter
Katy Perry
Drake
Nicki Minaj
Rick Ross
Danny Byrd
Lil Wayne
Bunch of K-Pop things


----------



## Selah

1. Meshuggah
2. Marilyn Manson
3. Tool
4. Dream Theater
5. Opeth
6. Deftones
7. Animals as Leaders
8. Faith no more
9. A perfect circle 
10. Biohazard


----------



## Danse Macabre

Ntuitive said:


> Nirvana
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Filter
> Katy Perry
> Drake
> Nicki Minaj
> Rick Ross
> Danny Byrd
> Lil Wayne
> Bunch of K-Pop things


Shit man you win the award for the most eclectic selection. Filter on the same list as Katy perry?! Mindblown! 

(not intended as an insult - just pretty woah)


----------



## Ntuitive

Danse Macabre said:


> Shit man you win the award for the most eclectic selection. Filter on the same list as Katy perry?! Mindblown!
> 
> (not intended as an insult - just pretty woah)


lol. only a fellow ENFP would appreciate my random list 




@_SillaSY_ post #113 scroll up and look at the time. Oh. And it happened to be right after my post.


----------



## disasterbunny

1. Black Sabbath
2. Biohazard
3. Pro-Pain
4. Soundgarden
5. Pink Floyd
6. Leeway
7. Carry on
8. Megadeth
9. Suicidal Tendencies
10. Butthole Surfers


----------



## Rocksteady

Top 10

1. U2
2. Pearl Jam
3. Nirvana
4. Foo Fighters
5. Metallica
6. Dash Berlin 
7. Daft Punk
8. Nightwish
9. Radiohead
10. Aerosmith


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

As of now and in no particular order:

1. of Montreal
2. Starfucker
3. The Apples in stereo
4. The White Stripes
5. The Whitest Boy Alive (Erlend Oye)
6. Noah and the Whale
7. The Shins
8. Crystal Castles
9. Eels
10. Empire of the Sun


----------



## ArthurHawk

1. Linkin Park
2. Fort Minor
3. Eminem
4. Dethklok
5. Iron Maiden
6. Foo Fighters
7. Red Hot Chili Peppers
8. Metallica
9. Guns 'n' Roses
10. Led Zeppelin

Hard to have a top 10 list when you like more.


----------



## xxWanderer

1. Britney Spears ( I'm a major fan of hers and grew up listening to her songs)
2. Coldplay
3. Lifehouse
4. Train
5. Kelly Clarkson
6. Avril Lavigne 
7. Eminem
8. The Killers 
9. Leona Lewis
10. David Guetta
A mix of everything really.


----------



## garmonbozia

1. Muslimgauze
2. Burial
3. Anton Webern
4. Melvins
5. Bela Bartok
6. Boards of Canada
7. Blasphemy
8. Igor Stravinsky
9. Brainbombs
10. SNSD


----------



## timeless

In no particular order:

1. REM
2. Nirvana
3. RHCP
4. Johnny Cash
5. Regina Spektor
6. The Wallflowers
7. The Who
8. The Killers
9. The Goo Goo Dolls
10. Jane's Addiction


----------



## QueCueYew

1 Grandaddy
2 Biblical Proof of Ufos
3 System of a Down
4 Violent Femmes (NO blister in the sun)
5 Quasimoto
6 Dr. Dog
7 Hot Chip
8 Shabazz Palaces
9 Little Wings
10 Red Hot Chili Peppers (specifically one hot minute /and\ blood sex sugar magik)


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

(In no specific order)

Bullet for my Valentine
Hinder
Avenged Sevenfold
The Offspring
Eminem (I only like some of his songs, but I really like the ones I listen to)
Slipknot
All That Remains
Rise Against
Silverstein
Shinedown

I listen to some of everything, from almost every genre, but these are some of my favorites.


----------



## laurmaria

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers
2. Incubus
3. Switchfoot
4. U2
5. blink-182
6. Sublime
7. Third Eye Blind
8. Mayday Parade
9. Bob Dylan
10. Coldplay

I dunno, my top 5 is definite though. I listen to a lot of different types of music though that isn't completely apparent from this list.


----------



## Quork

I can simply like or not like a song for reasons I can't figure out, but these are the artists that I thoroughly love their songs the most (bound to change as many of them are new):

1. Michael Jackson (owner of my musical soul <3)
2. Foster the People (Mark Foster, the lead singer, is the godfather of my musical soul)
Janelle Monáe
Fun.
Florence + The Machine
AWOLNATION

I've yet to find or explore other musicians whose songs I thoroughly love as these musicians.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Damien Rice
Evans Blue
Rise Against
Break of Reality
Olafur Arnolds
Royks*ö*pp
Fair To Midland
Blue October
In Flames
Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Cerebro

laurmaria said:


> 1. Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 2. Incubus
> 3. Switchfoot
> 4. U2
> 5. blink-182
> 6. Sublime
> 7. Third Eye Blind
> 8. Mayday Parade
> 9. Bob Dylan
> 10. Coldplay
> 
> I dunno, my top 5 is definite though. I listen to a lot of different types of music though that isn't completely apparent from this list.


Best list so far! Nice to see someone else appreciates Switchfoot. Like their older stuff much better, though. How about you?
And you ever seen them in concert? They are phenomenal!


----------



## FiNe SiTe

No specific order:

Rise against
Tool
Dead Letter Circus
Led Zeppelin
Paramore
Rammstein
Red
Senses Fail
Three Days Grace
Wolfmother


----------



## laurmaria

Cerebro said:


> Best list so far! Nice to see someone else appreciates Switchfoot. Like their older stuff much better, though. How about you?
> And you ever seen them in concert? They are phenomenal!


Oh wow, thank you! I absolutely love their older stuff, although I think all of their music is amazing. Their first album was amazing.
I have unfortunately not. I live in NYC and they are the only band I love that only plays small town venues. I actually met a guy at college orientation who saw them near where he lives in CT and it was a 200 person show. I love/hate them for that. XD


----------



## Kyandigaru

10)madonna
9)Rob zombie
8)beyonce
7)the white stripes
6)MIA
5)Jennifer lopez
4)Rihanna
3)adele
2)sade
1)Flyleaf


----------



## Cerebro

kyandigaru said:


> 1)flyleaf


Yes!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Cerebro
I love their song "Again", "Circle" and "In the Dark"...


----------



## Daeva

Queens Of The Stone Age
Them Crooked Vultures
Queen
Robbie Williams
Milla Jovovich
Kyuss
The White Stripes
Dream Theater
Eagles Of Death Metal
Red Hot Chilly Peppers
Guano Apes
Alice In Chains

Oh, only ten? Oops..


----------



## CURLY

Pink Floyd
Pearl Jam
Led Zeppelin
Cream
Soundgarden
RCHP
Reel big fish
Mighty Mighty Bosstones
REM
The Who


----------



## caffeineplease

Florence + The Machine
Muse
Jack's Mannequin
Taylor Swift (lol wat)
Anberlin
Fall Out Boy
VersaEmerge
The xx
Paramore
Interpol

It varies from time to time though.


----------



## Lawless Land

1. Iron Maiden 
2. Megadeth 
3. Black Sabbath 
4. Slayer 
5. Porcupine Tree 
6. Dream Theater 
7. Overkill 
8. Kreator 
9. Death
10. Opeth


----------



## BeauGarcon

Stillste Stund (best music ever)
Cult of Youth
Type O Negative
Das Ich
Jelonek
Darkwood
Therion
Death in June
Haggard
Rammstein

I'm mainly into industrial, neofolk/darkfolk, classical music, darkwave and metal (symphonic, death or gothic metal).

Tool is contrived but not in eyes of his fools, Tool lacks soul. I like the sound of Tool, but their lyrics are very superficial, if you like (and are easily impressed by) elementary school philosophy or psychology then this band's lyrics are for you. Btw, I'm not pretentious, I don't specifically need deep lyrics in songs, but I do dislike empty depth. Pretended depth is a major problem in current progressive rock groups. If Tool was more self-deprecating then I could see it as a parody, which would make the band better in my eyes, the problem is that they take themselves way too seriously.


----------



## babblingbrook

Music I listened to most for the last 12 months:

The Felice Brothers
The Mountain Goats
Nick Drake
The National
Okkervil River
Balmorhea
Bill Callahan
Lucero
Two Gallants
Arcade Fire


----------



## instruMENTAL

Metallica
Staind
Marilyn Manson
Nirvana
Alice in Chains
Pearl Jam
Seether
Death Cab for Cutie
Disturbed
Audioslave


----------



## Fretful_Mused

This is a difficult question. I would say some of the bands who may appear on the list in no particular order are: 

Ringo Deathstarr
My Bloody Valentine
Slowdive
Chapterhouse
Ride
Field Mice
Neutral Milk Hotel
Trembling Blue Stars
Malcolm Middleton
Telescopes


----------



## Saffronialily

Right Now....

1. Nina Simone
2. Miles Davis
3. Frou Frou
4. The Black Keys
5. Lauryn Hill
6. Esperanza Spalding
7. Jimi Hendrix
8. Meiko
9. The White Stripes
10. India Arie


----------



## Evey

1) Lady Antebellum
2) Alicia Keys
3) Ellie Goulding
4) Lissie
5) Britney Spears
6) Nadia Ali
7) Nickelback
8) No Doubt
9) Jessie J
10)Bon Jovi


----------



## AkselJ

1: Neal Morse
2: Pain of Salvation
3: The Tangent
4: Ludwig van Beethoven
5: Beardfish
6: Pink Floyd
7: Moon Safari
8: The Flower Kings
9: Yes
10: Spock's Beard

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

1. Nirvana
2. Incognito
3. Metallica
4. System of a Down
5. Alice in Chains
6. Mudvayne
7. Black Sabbath
8. Jill Scott
9. Maxwell
10. Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Azure_Sky

1)Tool
2)A Perfect Circle
3)The Beatles
4)Placebo
5)Blur
6)Nine Inch Nails
7)The Velvet Underground
8)Depeche Mode 
9)Liz Phair (not her newer stuff >_<)
10)The Doors
I like so many bands, so it was really hard limit it to just 10.


----------



## Sonny

Agalloch
Birds of Tokyo
Goldfrapp
Karnavool
Keane
Marylin Manson
Mess Hall
Metallica
Muse (they'd be #2, yet their new stuff is sub-par)
Queen
REM
System of a Down

I can't count.


----------



## dancingmoonbaby

Red Hot Chili Peppers
Linkin Park
P.O.D
Michael Jackson
Massive Attack
India Arie
Daft Punk
Stevie Wonder
U2
The Prodigy


----------



## Soul Eater

It fluctuates, but these are high in terms of amount listened to (in no particular order).

1. Elysian Fields
2. Delerium
3. Alanis Morissette
4. Enigma
5. Nine Inch Nails
6. Dido
7. Madonna
9. 500won
9. Marina & The Diamonds
10. Mazzy Star


----------



## nowhere_man

1.The Beatles
2.Led Zeppelin
3.Pink Floyd
4.Charlie Parker
5.Elmore James
6.Glenn Gould
7.Van Morrison
8.My Bloody Valentine
9.Nirvana
10.Jimi Hendrix


----------



## msholmes

as of late..

1. Dr. Dog
2. Modest Mouse
3. Neutral Milk Hotel
4. The Beatles
5. Yes
6. CSN(sometimes Y)
7. Dave Matthews Band
8. David Bowie
9. Bob Dylan
10. Donovan


----------



## Skomedanst

1. Madrugada
2. Kaizers Orchestra
3. Massive Attack
4. Led Zeppelin
5. Tarantella
6. Angelo Badalamenti
7. Goran Bregovic
8. Gåte
9. Akira Yamaoka
10. dEUS


----------



## HAL 9000

1. Daft Punk
2. Royksopp 
3. Justice
4. Ludique
5. Pomplamoose
6. Caravan Palace
7. Telefon Tel Aviv
8. Ratatat
9. Phoenix
10. Ok Go


----------



## AssistantSensei

If I could, I would list Depeche Mode ten times. But since that's no fun, here we go:

1. *Depeche Mode*
2. Rammstein
3. David Bowie
4. Turmion Katilot
5. Nightwish
6. Tori Amos
7. KMFDM
8. Daft Punk
9. Soilwork
10. Florence + The Machine

Honorable mentions: Fleetwood Mac, Nobuo Uematsu, Garbage, Bat for Lashes


----------



## jzgroth

This is a very, very difficult post for me to make because of how many artists I like...

1. Bright Eyes
2. Passion Pit
3. The Cure
4. Billy Joel/Elton John
5. The Postal Service
6. Journey
7. Van Halen
8. Queen
9. Styx
10. Arcade Fire


----------



## Geiger

Oh boy music

1. Between the Buried and Me
2. Änglågard
3. Omar Rodriguez-Lopez (Shut up he counts)
4. Cloudkicker
5. King Crimson
6. Frank Zappa
7. Jimi Hendrix (He counts too)
8. Godspeed You! Black Emperor
9. Mastodon
10. Swans


----------



## Idea

In no particular order mine are:
Coheed and Cambria
Crystal Castles
Incubus
Tool
Matt & Kim
Cake
and I guess that's it


----------



## Beat_Crusader

1. My Chemical Romance
2. Panic! At The Disco
3. Paramore
4. The Killers
5. Fall Out Boy
6. 30 Seconds To Mars
7. Green Day
8. Breaking Benjamin
9. The Hush Sound
10. Rise Against


----------



## Danse Macabre

*1.* Silverchair/The Dissociatives/I Can't Believe It's Not Rock/Anything Daniel Johns does
*2.* John Mayer 
*3.* The National
*4.* The Presets
*5.* Lana Del Rey
*6.* Brand New 
*7.* Radiohead
*8.* Rise Against 
*9. *Missy Higgins 
*10.* Oceanlab




Xantos Gambit said:


> 1. My Chemical Romance
> 2. Panic! At The Disco
> 3. Paramore
> 4. The Killers
> 5. Fall Out Boy
> 6. 30 Seconds To Mars
> 7. Green Day
> 8. Breaking Benjamin
> 9. The Hush Sound
> 10. Rise Against


Wow, your first two and The Killers are like... my exact preferences if I did this 5 years ago and I listened to most of the rest of them. Creeeeeeeepy


----------



## Chamberlain

1. Thousand Foot Krutch
2. Poets of the Fall
3. Stone Sour
4. Kutless
5. Chris Daughtry
6. Monkey Majik
7. Emancipator
8. FM Static
9. Bad Religion
10. Sum 41

But to be honest, the first four artists are number one for me. I love them so much.

I also notice that they're all male singers (except Emancipator, he doesn't sing), and that I find the singers attractive... TFK: Trevor McNevan / Poets of the Fall: Marko Saaresto / Stone Sour: Corey Taylor especially. But I love them for their talent first.


----------



## Codera

1 Katatonia
2 Opeth
3 Blind Guardian
4 The Smiths
5 Amorphis
6 Pain of Salvation
7 (1970s) Genesis
8 Iron Maiden
9 Agalloch
10 Seventh Wonder


----------



## Adversary

Pretty difficult question for me. 

Not in any particular order:
1. Sigur Ros
2. My Bloody Valinetine
3. Radiohead
4. Aphex Twin
5. Kate Bush
6. Portishead
7. Swans
8. Godspeed You! Black Emperor
9. Pixies
10. The Velvet Underground


----------



## Bricolage

At the moment...

Robert Cray 
The Cure 
Prince 
Rolling Stones 
David Bowie 
Miles Davis 
Joy Division...damn, ten is hard 
Nirvana 
Deerhunter 
Smashing Pumpkins 

Let me leave you with some Cray and something sweet.


----------



## kadda1212

1. Peter Gabriel
2. Genesis
3. Vienna Teng
4. Loreena McKennitt
5. Incubus
6. Linkin Park
7. Suzanne Vega
8. Deas Vail
9. Mike Oldfield
10. Imogen Heap


----------



## Aislinn

(in no particular order)Bob Dylan, Sufjan Stevens. Arcade Fire, The Barenaked Ladies, Mumford and Sons, MGMT. The Beatles, The Gorillaz, The Black Keys, Bob Marley


----------



## Quork

UPDATE

#1 = MJ
In semi-particular order:
Foster the People
Janelle Monae
Fun.
Stefani Germanotta
Lana Del Rey
AWOLNATION
Imagine Dragons
House of Heroes


----------



## Tin_Pan_Alley

In no particular order:
-The Killers
-Arctic Monkeys
-Interpol
-Everything Everything
-Gorillaz
-The Fratellis
-Two Door Cinema Club
-Cold War Kids
-Kasabian
-Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Nastorm

Current:

MGMT
Foo Fighters
Nirvana
Pink Floyd
Lana Del Rey
Paramore
Avenged Sevenfold
Trivium
Grimes
Lights


----------



## kugghjul

5: Melanie Martinez
4: The Amity Affliction
3: Simple Plan
2: Twenty One Pilots
1: Eminem


----------



## Miharu

Led Zeppelin
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Incubus
Guns N' Roses
Queen
Hozier
The Strokes
Soundgarden
The Pixies
Jeff Buckley

Etc. Those kinda stuff.


----------



## nblu

Yay, I love these threads! Anyone out there who's into 70s prog/psych, or modern stoner/doom give me a shout 
So, my favourite bands nowadays might be:

Van der Graaf Generator
Black Sabbath
Yes (in the 70s)
Soft Machine
Led Zeppelin
Gentle Giant
Jethro Tull
Electric Wizard
Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats
Blood Ceremony
Acid King

They're not in order or anything.


----------



## Blessing

Here's my list, excluding any kpop/cpop:

Krewella
Melanie Martinez
Linkin Park
Evanescence
Katy Perry
Adam Lambert
Set It Off
Danyka Nadeau
Cozi Zuehlsdorff
Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Jaune

1. Scar Symmetry
2. My Chemical Romance
3. Nothing More
4. Claude-Michel Schönberg
5. Insomnium
6. Volbeat
7. Machine Head
8. Korn
9. Paradise Lost
10. Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Deerhoof
Joanna Newsom
Kayo Dot
Talk Talk
Charles Mingus
King Crimson
The Beatles
Tim Hecker
Mr. Bungle
Magma


----------



## dragthewaters

This is a pretty hard decision because there are SO many bands I love, but....

1. ALICE IN CHAINS. (Y'all saw that one coming. I mean...my profile pic is Layne Staley and Demri Parrott.)
2. Smashing Pumpkins (I only really like their first two albums, but I fucking LOVE their first two albums so much that they are #2 on the list.)
3. Pantera (Again...my username is named after them LOL. And BTW this includes their 80s era.)
4. Soundgarden
5. Stone Temple Pilots (RIP Scott Weiland <3)
6. Texas is the Reason (because I am still an emo teenager inside)
7. Down (SLUDGE AS FUCK)
8. Nine Inch Nails
9. Slipknot
10. I'm going to leave this one blank because there's like a whole bunch of different bands I can't decide between.

Bands on this list I have seen live: Alice in Chains (with William DuVall), Down (right before everyone realized Phil was a racist LOL), Texas is the Reason (in their surprise last US show ever in Hoboken, was fucking amazing!), Slipknot (twice).

Bands on this list I hope to see live: Soundgarden whenever the fuck they go back on tour. Also does NIN still tour, I don't even know.

EDIT: I keep changing this list around because I can't decide LOL. Also changing the order around. I'm going to leave it now because I have other shit to do today.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Bands, Groups:

Bauhaus
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
The Smiths
Dead Can Dance
Pink Floyd
Einstürzende Neubauten
Siouxsie and The Banshees
Cocteau Twins
The Cure
The Doors

Solo:

David Bowie
Kate Bush
Jeff Buckley
Tom Waits
Nick Drake
PJ Harvey 
Frédéric Chopin
Syd Barrett
Tori Amos
Tim Buckley

and many others..


----------



## bigdipper

The doors
Tame Impala
Broadcast
Death Grips
Purity Ring
The beatles
Pink Floyd
Flying lotus
Jimi hendrix
Mgmt


----------



## Tek17

In no particular order because I could listen to any of these for awhile:

Sleeping At Last
Björk
Of Monsters and Men
Oh Wonder
The National (I've only listened to Boxer album and lately Trouble Will Find Me album.)
Kendrick Lamar (I've only listened to untitled unmastered. and To Pimp A Butterfly albums. I really like both of them)

I can only think of six artists that I really like and could listen to whole albums by them. The rest of the time I'm listening to one or two songs from a variety of artists.


----------



## isamanthax

I don't have a bunch, and not in any order:
tøp
Melanie Martinez
Queen
Hollywood Vampires
and that's really it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sorted by genre:

Horror/Scifi themed rock:
Creature Feature
The Darkest Of The Hillside Thickets
Tub Ring
Zombina & The Skeletones

Epic Symphonic Metal:
Rhapsody Of Fire
Therion
Leaves' Eyes

Gothic Cabaret:
Emilie Autumn
This Way To The Egress
Ghostfire


----------



## Lycrester

Nine Inch Nails
Wonder Girls
9muses
Kendrick Lamar
Alice in Chains
Primary
KOHH
Kaleo
Jack White
Spice Girls


----------



## Ausserirdische

Top 3:
1. Rammstein
2. David Bowie
3. Muse (but unsure about that one)

In no particular order:
Radiohead
Pink Floyd
Genesis (before Peter Gabriel left)
Oomph!
Queen

Just gonna leave two out


----------



## blondemaiden

Nightwish
Evanescence
The Pretty Reckless
Epica
After Forever
Within Temptation
My Chemical Romance
Kamelot
Sirenia
Arkona


----------



## Energumen

1. Ramones
2. Led Zeppelin
3. The White Stripes
4. The Who
5. The Rolling Stones
6. System of a Down
7. Green Day
8. The Hives
9. Disturbed
10. Wolfmother


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Okay, in no particular order...


*Muse*:
Well I love Muse as they are the band who really inspired or made me want to play the guitar and become a musician I guess and what have you. I don't know why, but I had never quite heard anyone play the guitar like Matt Bellamy before and I felt like the music had spoken and expressed all these feelings I was never quite able to put to words before and I just fell in love with the sonic fury. 


*Greenday*:
I've been listening to Greenday since I was really young and stopped for the longest time; sometime after American Idiot I had really thought that maybe it was all a "phase" and I should grow out of it to realize that after periods of nothing really working out in my life and my place in the world that I was sort of a "punk" all a long and i started listening to them again and I realized how much I loved them and their music spoke to me in a very profound sort of way and I felt like so many of my experience were all there described in song as well as some of my deepest feelings and this weird kind of way of always looking at the world I don't often find elsewhere. I mean I seriously can't express how much I love Greenday. I mean it's like they have this sound that is so mid-western that it's like it somehow speaks from the heart of it and what it ever symbolized; but in a way and from a place you'd never expect. They helped me grow up and then guided me as an adult too even. 
*
Jeff Buckley: *
I can't describe how much I love the so scant and few material he has released but he had expressed such deep beauty, longing and pain that I had never heard or experienced before and never thought that guitar or modern music has even quite been played so well. I was really taken back by all the start and strange images in the lyrics and the more I first listened to "Grace" the more and more enchanting, strange and other wordily sounds I encountered. I was just really drown and fixated into the sounds I heard. I'd listen and sample and love all kinds of other bands and artists; but something always drew me back into listening to his music.

I suppose when I first started playing the guitar, one of the first and only music books I bought was a Jeff Buckley one; and learning all the chords and stuff helped me learn to play and to this day I still marvel and love playing his songs and think he is one of the mots original guitarists evar. 


*My Chemical Romance:*
I guess I would have to choose my Chemical Romance; but mostly just because I love them as musicians but I don't like all their albums in entirety like the other musicians I listed. Again, it's for reasons sort of similar to Greenday, expect I didn't listen to them when I was still a kid (teenager instead) but they have this thrashy and even kind of bluesy old school kind of rock sound whilst also being DC hardcore even. But I just love their sound, really. Some of their songs really touch me with the lyrics, etc. Again, it's just music written by people who grew up the same way in the same kind of places and I just really feel that for some reason...

*The Smiths:*
Okay, I of course love the Smith's, all of their songs and even Morrissey's solo work. Their music is just absolutely beautiful, sullen, sad, at times otherworldly and dream like sounding. I guess they really helped me through my adolescence in a cheesy way. I still love their melodies and I suppose hard to catch for some, sarcasm and wit that Morrissey had. They really capture that feeling of being a dreamy, far away and kind of detached 'outsider' on the outside looking in. I love to blast the Smith's sometimes because it sounds so funny. "Everyday is like...sunday!" "come Armageddon, come, come" I suppose it like, offers my soul comfort in a weird way and calms me like not many other things do...


*The Misfits:*
I just absolutely love this band, their sound and the lyrics and their whole image and what they stand for. That creepy Halloween goblin, and monsters ghoulish thing. Growing up, I was one of those kids/people who liked and was always fascinated by the darker side of life and the things that were unseen, weird and "spooky" things, monsters. I always loved Halloween. 

My favorite song as a kid was "The monster bash" "It was a monster bash, we had a grave yard smash" I used to always be fascinated by graveyards, vampires and mummies, I used to always talk to my friends about ghosts and the after life, etc

*Radiohead*: OMFG, I just love radiohead. Again, growing up I just felt so alone, stuck in my head and such a misfit, it was one of the only things that really gave word to the weird thoughts in my head or different ways of looking at things. I used to always love just sitting back and losing myself into all their weird sounds and the aural kind of worlds they'd create. When I started to try and learn music theory a bit here and there, and my knowledge of music furthered I really started to notice all the interesting things they do with their music and felt a deep satisfaction listening to it all. 

When I was really young, like 12 I remember listening to "creep" on repeat over and over again and it's the first time I ever heard music like that, and one of the first times I didn't feel alone. I was listening to the bends recently and I realized that the whole album is about being an "outsider" and what exactly the experience and feelings are and what it's like to be completely alone and simply not "fit in" at all and not being able to relate to anyone around you. "Fake plastic trees" is one of my all time favorite song. 

*Bob Dylan:* Well, I absolutely love Bob Dylan. His lyrics and the meaning behind his music and that rustic old sounding folksy sound he always had. I suppose I just love listening to his music because of one the sounds, but of course always the lyrics and words as well. They always really grab you and make you think or question the world around you and they capture aspects of the world so well and you can't help but get lost in the music and the stories in the songs and imagery. What more is there to say? it's Bob Dylan. One of my favorite songs as I kid and one I remember feeling the most struck by was "knocking on heaven's door" I remember not finding it sad but just being profoundly struck by it. 

*Nirvana: *What is there to say about Nirvana? well, they were the first alternative band that really took me into that "world" and I remember when I first heard "Nevermind" I felt like my ears were for the first time awakened to this whole other world and I remember thinking "whoa, this is really good music. I've never heard music this good before" it's when I first started listening to all that stuff. All the rock and metal and punk. I started reading the Rolling Stone and trying to figure out who I was and explore the world around me some more because I had more freedom and wasn't stuck under my parents beck and call anymore. 

I remember reading about Kurt Cobain and feeling very taken back and profoundly interested in the stories about him and his life and all those weird kind of ideas and half answered questions that seem to follow people. It just started to make me aware of a whole other world. I laughed and chuckled at the sonic energy, the resentment, and weird atmospheric sounds and textures that would take fills between the songs and I just remember feeling blown away. I listened to it non-stop from then on. I couldn't get enough of the bad, really. I had he was like some kind of a poet or saint really that seemed to speak to me beyond the boring lull of of a sleepy town or neighborhood I always felt bored by. A lot of my friends would talk about Kurt Cobain in such high regard and Nirvana was this weird band that everyone held in high regard or something..


*The Clash:*

The Clash I just an amazing band. I love them and think they're the greatest. Listening to them was like listening to a bunch of toothless bandits, thieves and pirates. All their songs like understated anthems or something of the downtrodden and beaten down or something and they sang about all these cool songs you don't find or hear about on the radio or see on television. "That's Montgomery Cliff, baby!" "Death or glory, becomes just another story" and I just thought of punks in some underground arcade somewhere like in all those cheesy 80s movies surrounded by kids on skateboards and skate decks, and all this other wild stuff, on the run from the law or something all the time. It captured something really untamed but not pretentious and I just love Strummers voice even though he can hardly sing at all.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh no, it appears I wrote a large list.


Erm, I guess part of the appeal is I am a screwed up person somewhat. I like a lot of other bands though you know, "indie street cred appeal" but I don't know what it is, I don't know why I like that music or those bands so much in particular. I know they are considered to be too "dark" or angsty and angry sounding for many; but compared to a lot of stuff it's actually pretty on the lite side. Nothing really touches the spot I guess, I have different abstract/reasoning's and thoughts as to why I do. I theorize on things I don't know.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

* *




This is the first song and video I listened to that really got me into Muse. I don't know why but it just really appealed to me. I love all the effects and how chaotic it is as if he's playing his guitar against some kind of invisible force that's trying to hold or push him back and I love to descending bouncy bass lines with the weird folksy guitar chords on an electric guitar that are clanging and chugging along and the ripped clothes dressed in all black while he jumps and hops around. I realized that the guitar was like a perfect outlet for everything that I've always felt in life. 

The song though is just really vulnerable. I like how hard it is whilst simultaneously being so open and vulnerable like that. I don't know why. It's such a simple but resonate thing to say, I think...it's like, aahhhh....what is that force pushing up against them? I just love that. One thing I've always loved about Matt Bellamy is with his guitar playing, he makes scrapes and ugly noises, distortion and feedback into a part of the songs and music and there's this contrast of ugliness and music/beauty. 

This is the song I heard on the Bends where I realized that the song really is from being kind of on the outside looking in sort to speak. It's I think about wistfully dreaming to have seemingly normal or regular relationships in your life. I guess I just didn't realize how real it was before in a sense? he is literally pleading for that in his life yet it has all only ever been a wistful dream that he knows will never quite be a reality. It's not crushing sadness but more like a slight languishing but dwindling desire having been made peace with?






I love all the colors that are used. It's not overly saturated or contrasted and overly bright and clear. There's something kind of mysterious and murky about it that make you feel weird things.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

ha ha, I love playing this song because again all the chords and stuff are really interesting. I finally finished learning the whole song and I decided to mix together teh studio version arrangements with this live version which is slightly less complicated to make it faster and heavier but I liked the more complicated studio version parts because it gave it more of a atmospheric quality but yet still keeping it really fast as the road version is much more then the studio one. Oh but I forgot to say, that's why I love playing some of his songs because all the chords and arrangements are all so complicated/different and unique. 

* *












But as well this is also a really cool song.(guitar part) 

* *














* *









This song is like the first Clash song I ever heard and it's like it just sounded way clearer then all the other songs or bands i always heard on tv and the radio. It just bursted out at me and I was like " : O what is that"





Obviously I have anger problems or something, but oh well! I'm not sure what it is, it's just hard for me to relax or let go. I hope that when I am older I will calm down more.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Tool
Modest Mouse
Rush
A Perfect Circle
Filter
Black Sabbath
NIN
Neutral Milk Hotel
King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard
Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Penny

Hmmm. Let's see.. it's so hard to list a top ten because i overplay music til i can't stand it anymore so it's like how can you call them favorites when you don't listen to it anymore unless it comes on somewhere? i suppose i'll take a stab at it anyway (and rather date myself at the same time)

girls:
celtic woman (esp. chloe agnew)
tori amos
sinead o'connor
rihanna
fiona apple
guys:
john mayer
wallflowers (+ jakob dylan)
james taylor
godsmack
muse


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Hmm.. maybe better to split by how old they are, hard to narrow down

Modern:
Red Sun Rising
Chevelle
Halestorm
10 Years

90s-00s
Garbage
Alice in Chains
The Offspring

Earlier: 
Led Zep
Judas Priest
AC/DC

Honorable Mentions: Jimmy Eat World, Nothing More, Burn Halo, Like A Storm, Royal Bliss, Tool, Disturbed, Hinder, Foo Fighters


----------



## piece in quite

_Dillinja
Mala
Source Direct
Calibre
Photek
Nas
Kano
Barrington Levy
Rhythm & Sound
Paradox_


----------



## B3LIAL

My top 10?

I couldn't put mine in order, so....

In no particular order -

1. Metallica

Love their older stuff, and their Death Magnetic album was great. Their newest stuff sounds cool also. But they have to be up their for really being the main metal band of the 80's that played a big part in the progression of Extreme Metal.

2. Jimi Hendrix

Very few people can actually play a Hendrix riff and do it justice. We can all read tabs and do our own covers, but we're not playing the song really.

He was just so naturally gifted and made such abstract riffs that were also orgasmically rhythmic. 

3. Van Halen

He also, like Hendrix, created not so ordinary riffs that were so fun to headbang to. The best all round guitar player is Eddie Van Halen. Great riffs, great solos. Really mastered his guitar work.

4. Jean Michele Jarre.

Timeless music. Difficult to categorize it. Creative and takes your mind to amazing places.

To be continued... I don't have time to do the rest...


----------



## Asmodaeus

In no particular order:


Bon Jovi
The Beatles
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Miracle of Sound
The Offspring
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Santiano
Sting
U2


----------



## ninjahitsawall

B3LIAL said:


> My top 10?
> 
> I couldn't put mine in order, so....
> 
> In no particular order -
> 
> 1. Metallica
> 
> Love their older stuff, and their Death Magnetic album was great. Their newest stuff sounds cool also. But they have to be up their for really being the main metal band of the 80's that played a big part in the progression of Extreme Metal.
> 
> 2. Jimi Hendrix
> 
> Very few people can actually play a Hendrix riff and do it justice. We can all read tabs and do our own covers, but we're not playing the song really.
> 
> He was just so naturally gifted and made such abstract riffs that were also orgasmically rhythmic.
> 
> 3. Van Halen
> 
> He also, like Hendrix, created not so ordinary riffs that were so fun to headbang to. The best all round guitar player is Eddie Van Halen. Great riffs, great solos. Really mastered his guitar work.
> 
> 4. Jean Michele Jarre.
> 
> Timeless music. Difficult to categorize it. Creative and takes your mind to amazing places.
> 
> To be continued... I don't have time to do the rest...


Sadly Death Magnetic has been dubbed the apex of the "loudness wars" (lack of dynamic range), I think 2008 is also considered the peak year in general. Do you know if there's a remaster that doesn't have this 'affliction'? Would be so much better.






I know what you mean about the guitarists. I play on the side and there are some things, like Hendrix, I just won't touch because I feel unworthy lol. Made some vain attempts with stuff like that, but usually end up surrendering.


----------



## waningcrescent

In only approximate order:

1. Aphex Twin

I'm not sure even where to start. I dig everything he made, even these noise tracks. I also feel very personally connected to his work and his thoughts as expressed in interviews and on soundcloud comments, even though it's most probably not the same personality type.

2. Odd Nosdam

Love this guy's sensibility for awkward and, well, odd samples that somehow feel pleasurable after all. Also these ethereal drones of his late work are crushing my soul. Started my "sampling obsession" as a musician (which manifests in me trying to record - and use - almost everything possible)

3. Autechre/Gescom

Is music theory relevant anymore after "Confield"?

4. BONES (the rapper)

Because I'm a sad person.

5. Clams Casino

Because I have an affinity for music that's slow, haze/dream-like, and distorted.

6. Keyboard Kid (the cloud rap producer)

Video games and blunt$. *cue Lex Luger trap effects and some insane snare rushes please*

7. Actress

Haze/dream-like, distorted, but also somewhat dance-y!

8. King Crimson

Yea I also listen to rock music, mostly prog.

9. The Cure

Yea I also listen to rock music that's slow and haze/dream-like and/or sad.

10. Noon (the Polish breakbeat/downtempo producer) - honorable mention really, because it was early in my short life and from him I only started to discover more music on my own.

11-19029428492849. Everything else (yeah, there's too much stuff I've listened to to count)

oh how did I forgot to put STEVE REICH there?


----------



## Reyzadren

1. The Sorrow
2. Serenity
3. Amaranthe
4. Rise to fall
5. Justin Bieber
6. Breaking Benjamin
7. One Direction
8. Backstreet Boys
9. Eminem
10. Pendulum

I posted this list in another similar thread a few days ago, but I think I prefer this sequence more.


----------



## Energumen

1. Ramones
2. Led Zeppelin
3. The White Stripes
4. The Who
5. The Rolling Stones
6. System of a Down
7. Disturbed
8. Green Day
9. The Offspring
10. Rage Against the Machine


----------



## tinyheart

In no particular order:

_1. The Beatles
2. Led Zeppelin
3. Pink Floyd
4. U2
5. Eagles
6. Creedence Clearwater Revival
7. Metallica
8. John Williams_

These aren't my favorites, only the ones that made the most impact and influence on me growing up.


----------



## KattyLu

Drake
Kanye
50 cent
Eminem
Rihanna
thats all


----------



## Static Void

This is difficult but these are the first artists/bands that popped into my head. Also yes, I know I named 11.

Opeth
Eminem
Kool G Rap
Rx Bandits
Coheed and Cambria
Stevie Wonder
Fleetwood Mac
Michael Jackson
Soundgarden
Queens of the Stone Age
Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

"Classical" music (really Romantic and post-Romantic) - in no particular order:


Meyerbeer
Wagner
Rossini
Massenet
Richard Strauss
Berlioz
Mahler
Beethoven
Offenbach (from the sublime to the ridiculous!)
A place holder for Bartók, Prokofiev, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-K, Mendelssohn or Tchaikovsky


Non-"classical" music:

Gilbert and Sullivan
Tom Lehrer
Noel Coward
Stephen Sondheim
Cole Porter
John Barry
The Beatles
REM
Pink Floyd
...?

(words, words, words!)


----------



## Meliodas

I look for bluesy hard rock that is intense and seductive. I like mood (and lyric) shifts between light and darkness, and a combination of pentatonic melodies and tonal harmony.

AC/DC
Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple
Guns 'N Roses
Journey
Black Sabbath
Steppenwolf

I also like Western art music from all periods post Baroque.

Mozart
Schubert
Dvorak
Beethoven
Bartok
Stravinsky
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

Not exact top 10 but some of my favorites for sure.

Lamb of God
Pro-Pain
Weresquatch
Slayer (the non-crap)
The Browning
Amon Amarth
Insomnium
Noumena
Mors Principium Est
Sylosis


----------



## colourful_chaos

I wil just put the 10 artists I listen to most often these days.
Order or ranking doesnt really matter that much :tongue:
Mostly dreamy/melancholic...

Imogen Heap
Soley
Radiohead
Grandaddy
Phantogram
Snow Ghosts
Samaris
Emiliana Torrini
Florence and the Machine
The Cranberries


----------



## Introvertia

The Killers, Muse, Amorphis, Stam1na, The Libertines, Babyshambles, The Smashing Pumpkins, Chisu, Bright Eyes, Scandinavian Music Group.


----------



## Lio256

Linkin Park
Rolling Stones
Metallica
The Beatles


----------



## INTPaul

In no particular chronological order....

Therion
Behemoth
Meshuggah
Mew
Ulver
Apocalyptica
MØ
Röyksopp
Sigur Rós
Björk


----------



## Aridela

1. Tool
2. Pink Floyd
3. Pain of Salvation
4. The Smiths
5. Kate Bush
6. Radiohead
7. Anathema
8. Tori Amos
9. Katatonia
10. Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Sybow

Let me check my history..

Alright.. this is not in order, but still.

Lamb of God
Gorgoroth
Strapping Young Lad
Isole
Dark Tranquility
Insomnium
Omnium Gatherum
Fleshgod Apocalypse
Satariel
Ghost


----------



## jaz34

Soloists:
1. Josh Groban
2. Michael Bublé
3. Sarah McLachlan
4. Vienna Teng
5. Missy Higgins

Bands/Groups:
1. The Beatles
2. Cowboy Mouth
3. Better Than Ezra
4. Lifehouse
5. Backstreet Boys


----------



## Energumen

The Hives
The White Stripes
Green Day
Led Zeppelin
The Who
The Rolling Stones
Disturbed
System of a Down
Franz Ferdinand
The Offspring


----------



## Glop

1. Beatles + John Lennon's solo career

2. Pink Floyd

3. Led Zeppelin

4. Rolling Stones

5. Bob Dylan

6. Queen

7. David Bowie

8. Simon and Garfunkel

9. Elton John

10. Bjork

This is just a rough estimate.


----------



## Lakigigar

1. Grimes (Canadese)
2. Panda Dub (French)
3. Nicole Dollanganger (Canadese)
4. Purity Ring (Canadese)
5. Majical Cloudz (Canadese)
6. Huxley (British)
7. Flume (Australian)
8. Disclosure (British)
9. Raär (Belgian)
10. Braids (Canadese)


----------



## Clyme

In no particular order:

1. нервы
2. Sadistik
3. Bentron Autobot
4. Ceschi
5. Sapient
6. Grimes
7. Cage
8. Karpe Diem
9. Atmosphere
10. Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Rventurelli

I- _The Who_ (*British*) [Many different genres, most famous for their _Hard Rock_ period]

II- _Black Sabbath_ (*British*) [_Heavy Metal_]

III- _The Kinks_ (*British*) [Started _Hard Rock_ and then went softer, with even _Baroque Pop_]

IV- _Rolling Stones_ (*British*) [Many, many different genres, most famous for the _Country-Rock_ and _Hard Rock_ periods]

V-_ Beatles_ (*British*) [_Rock_]

VI- _The Allman Brothers Band_ (*American*) [_Southern Rock_]

VII- _Johnny Cash_ (*American*) [_Country_, _Rockabilly_ and _Country-Rock_]

VIII- _Mes Aïuex_ (*Quebecóis*) [_Folk_]

IX- _Bob Dylan_ (*American*) [_Folk-rock_]

X- _Metallica_ (*American*) [_Thrash Meta_l at first and now _Hard Rock_]

Had to leave _many_ others behind... _The Who_ only not tied or perhaps even below _Black Sabbath_ because I saw them _live_ twice and that created a deeper connection in me. I still kick myself for having lost my chance to see _Black Sabbath's farewell tour_!!!


----------



## Rventurelli

Energumen said:


> The Hives
> The White Stripes
> Green Day
> Led Zeppelin
> The Who
> The Rolling Stones
> Disturbed
> System of a Down
> Franz Ferdinand
> The Offspring


Do you know _Led Zeppelin_ was sued over* plagiary* many times and lost _over half_ of them?


----------



## Lakigigar

Grimes







Panda Dub







Nicole Dollanganger







La femme







Braids







Raar







Huxley







Empress Of







Majical Cloudz







Purity Ring








Leon Vynehall







Agar Agar







Deadmau5







Disclosure







Netsky







Nirvana







Ozric Tentacles







Trobar de Morte / Ordo Funebris







Flume







Bob Marley







Kerri Chandler







Clams Casino







Øfdream







Inkyz







Pupajim

Canada and France rule in Lakigigarland!!!

I also tend to listen more lately to Asian electronic / pop music, but it's not that i like an artist in particular.


----------



## Colonel_Godawful

I have to answer this in multiple parts:

_*3 favorite composers*_
Frank Zappa
Charles Mingus
Michael Mantler
_*2 favorite musical conceptualists*_
David Bowie
Bjork [historic reasons, inspite of the fact she's sociopolitically annihilated herself]
*5 favorite bands*
* for all-round musical excellence, King Crimson
* for a lot of potentially sanity-saving wisdom and/or useful rhetoric, Crass
* for musical smarts and useful epigraphs, The Smiths
* for [mixed metaphor alert!] using a part of my personality as flavouring for musical-comfort-food, The Cure
* for similar musical-comfort-food served up with a huge side-order of word-porridge [and for much more besides], Cocteau Twins


----------



## Wisteria

Scar Symmetry
Insomnium
Amorphis
London Grammar
Plini
The Smiths
The Vaccines
Basement
Trevor Something
Covet


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Uriah Heep
Led Zeppelin 
Black Sabbath (Ozzy-Dio) 
Judas Priest 
Iron Maiden (Dianno-Dickinson) 
Saxon 
Deep Purple MK II
Rainbow 
Dio 
Motorhead


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Radiohead / Atoms of Peace
Queens of The Stone Age
Vitalic
Boys Noize 
Modeselektor
Apparat
Chilly Gonzales
Daft Punk
The Strokes


----------



## Energumen

*Pink Floyd
*The Offspring
*Green Day
*Ramones
*Alice in Chains
*Audioslave
*Nirvana
*At the Drive-In
*System of a Down
*Disturbed


----------



## Neysh

Imagine Dragons is the best band ever. I can listen their songs all day long. Actually, I like to follow the celebrities' life. I always look for fresh news. By the way, if someone is interested in a good website, I can share. There is a lot of info about celebrities, for example - https://compareceleb.com/322-queen-elizabeth-ii.html


----------



## Lakigigar

Lakigigar said:


> Grimes
> Panda Dub
> Empress Of
> La Femme
> Cocteau Twins
> Nicole Dollanganger
> Braids
> Huxley
> Purity Ring
> Nirvana


*Those are the best bands/artists:*
Grimes
Empress Of
Cocteau Twins
La Femme
Panda Dub
Panda Bear

*What I also like:*
Crystal Castles
The Cure
Depeche Mode
Smerz
Nirvana
Alice in Chains
Pearl Jam
Soundgarden
The Doors
BRAIDS
Purity Ring
Beach House
Animal Collective
James Holden
Nine Inch Nails
Enya
Bjork


----------



## jetser

A Top 10 of favs is always hard but here are some I like

Depeche Mode
Selena Gomez
twenty one pilots
Nirvana
Tove Lo
N.W.A.
Post Malone
Justin Bieber
Nine Inch Nails
Korn


----------



## mushr00m

Bands. Ill do artists another time.

The Strokes
Supergrass
The Fall
Dead Kennedy's
Sleaford Mods
The Bee's
Sonic Youth
Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Robopop

Beach boys
Joni Mitchell
Cocteau twins
Nina Simone
Phil Spector (1963-1971 productions)
Jimi Hendrix
Bob Dylan
Earth Wind & Fire
Ween
Public Enemy


----------



## 74893H

I feel bad doing just 10 so I'm gonna copy my whole Favslist list over because I'm awful.

1. Shibayan (his electro/nu-disco stuff, not into his pop or bossa nova)
2. Into Eternity
3. Eternal Tears of Sorrow
4. Scar Symmetry
5. Before the Dawn
6. fang (D&B dude)
7. Dominia
8. Genki Rockets
9. Skyhill
10. System of a Down
11. REOL (the trio/band rather than Reol's own solo stuff)
12. Ninja Sex Party
13. Sybreed
14. Nirgilis
15. Lacuna Coil
16. Nhato
17. Cibo Matto
18. Arch
19. Turmion Kätilöt
20. Korn (their older stuff)
21. DJ Okawari
22. Taishi
23. Yunomi
24. Disarmonia Mundi
25. tATu

Dana Jean Phoenix might be on here soon, recently discovered her and love her stuff.


----------



## Mmmm

*Bands*
Depeche Mode
Nirvana
La Ley
Mana
The Cranberries
Enanitos Verdes
Fobia
Caifanes/Jaguares 
The Monkees
Fleetwood Mac

*Artists*
Janet Jackson
Luis Miguel
Alejandro Fernandez
Mark Chestnut
George Strait
Bruce Springsteen
Michael Buble
Rosanne Cash
Dwight Yoakam
KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## Forest Nymph

*Top 10 Vegetarian and Vegan Artists*


10. Die Antwoord. My ex and I liked them but very few know this cool South African band. Met a guy at work who was both vegetarian and knows them. They're kind of a test for me. They're so vegan they refuse vegetarian food on set. I would too if I were a high paid celebrity. Honey use your privilege to express you won't compromise for comfort just for need. No rich person should EVER eat animal products. Any way. 






9) Erykah Badu

8) Paul McCartney.

7) The Rza. 

6) Vegan Reich. No one is innocent. 




5) Prince. Secretly philanthropic. Secretly vegan. 

4) Fiona Apple

3) Rob Zombie. Mah hero. 

2) Lana del Rey - my favorite all time artist, but she's vegetarian. Her sister Chuck is vegan. 

1) Moby. He's a minor god. He's been vegan since vegans had to eat gruel. Plus he survived substance abuse on top of it like a boss. Like yes I eat boiled beans and quinoa but I do smack. He's now 50+ sober and a HUGE activist. I ran into him several times in LA. I just love him.


----------



## Forest Nymph

*Top 10 Vegetarian and Vegan Artists*


10. Die Antwoord. My ex and I liked them but very few know this cool South African band. Met a guy at work who was both vegetarian and knows them. They're kind of a test for me. They're so vegan they refuse vegetarian food on set. I would too if I were a high paid celebrity. Honey use your privilege to express you won't compromise for comfort just for need. No rich person should EVER eat animal products. Any way. 






9) Erykah Badu

8) Paul McCartney.

7) The Rza. 

6) Vegan Reich. No one is innocent. 




5) Prince. Secretly philanthropic. Secretly vegan. 

4) Fiona Apple

3) Rob Zombie. Mah hero. 

2) Lana del Rey - my favorite all time artist, but she's vegetarian. Her sister Chuck is vegan. 

1) Moby. He's a minor god. He's been vegan since vegans had to eat gruel. Plus he survived substance abuse on top of it like a boss. Like yes I eat boiled beans and quinoa but I do smack. He's now 50+ sober and a HUGE activist. I ran into him several times in LA. I just love him.


----------



## kimjongethan

My favorite bands are:
(Not in order)

Type O Negative
Death
Alice in Chains
Iron Maiden
Blue Oyster Cult
Korn
Pantera
Jerry Reed
Dream Theater
Momoland (don't hurt me, k-pop is good)


----------



## Mone

A sample list out of the plenty favourite artists of mine:

Queen
Rammstein
George Michael
Hollywood Undead
AC/DC
Nightwish
Eluveitie
Gorillaz
Avicii
Powerwolf


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Tool
Tremonti
Megadeth
Pantera
Incubus
Disturbed
System of a Down
Breaking Benjamin
Linkin Park
Metallica


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

*In no particular order: Nirvana, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Slowdive, Cocteau Twins, Washed Out, Boards Of Canada, M83, Tears For Fears, Joy Division.*


----------



## Defiled

1) Aborted
2) Marduk
3) Immortal Technique
4) Behemoth
5) Eyedea
6) Aesop Rock
7) Rotting Christ
8) Nirvana
9) Anaal Nathrakh
10) Dying Fetus


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Based mostly on the number of likable songs the artist has created:

The Beatles
Tool
Stan Getz (jazz tenor saxophonist)
311
k.d. lang
Orgy
Pink Floyd
Tony Bennett
Radiohead
Queens of the Stone Age

Classical composers excluded.


----------



## threeblacksevens

Hm, that’s pretty hard as it is so I’m not gonna try and rank them in order, but here they are:

Dream Theater
Green Day
System of a Down
King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard
Propagandhi
Bill Wurtz
All Good Things (The rock band, not the country band by the same name)

These next ones I’ve only heard 1 album of, but I love said albums and the general style enough to consider them a favourite:

Miracle (Album - The Strife of Love in a Dream)
Byzantine (Album - The Cicada Tree)
Mono (Album - Nowhere Now Here)


----------



## Angel Wings

1. Backstreet Boys
2. Shawn Mendez
3. Celine Dion
4. Brian Adams
5. Britney Spears
6. Marco Borsato
7. Adele
8. Caro Emerald
9. Bon Jovi
10. Whitney Houston


----------



## Frosty

Guided by Voices, Melvins, Cocteau Twins, The Pixies, Husker Du, Neko Case, Melt-Banana, Fleetwood Mac, Steely Dan, Ozzy Osbourne, REM, Unwound, Dinosaur Jr.,

meh.... the list changes frequently but those are some i never get tired of listening to and could've listed more than just 10


----------



## Kaznos

Lets see...


Death
Slayer
Metallica (first four albums only)
Vektor
Perturbator
Dismember
Candlemass
Kylesa
Ghoul
Anthrax
Not necessarily in order and wasn't sure about a couple.


----------



## bleghc

1. lorde
2. chelsea cutler
3. taylor swift 
4. exes 
5. 5sos 
6. billie eilish 
7. king princess
8. maisie peters
9. joji 
10. mitski 

though i'm basing that off of site that's telling me my top 10 artists (based off of the frequency at which i've listened to their songs, lol.) frank ocean is definitely up there


----------

